# Ear mites?!



## doggie0506 (Jan 9, 2010)

A few days ago I noticed that Flurry has ear mites in one of her ears. I washed them out with baby oil. Today my mom bought ear cleaner from our local pet store. It's called I'm Rex ear cleanser for dogs and cats, has anyone heard of this before? Should I use it? Is there a better brand to buy from a pet store? Should I stick with using baby oil? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 9, 2010)

Think after reading this you may need something stronger from a veterinary!

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite.pdf


----------



## doggie0506 (Jan 9, 2010)

I read that over and I think we have some revolution left over from our dog, Cindy-Lou. Does anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't use over the counter cleaner for dogs/cats; you have no idea if it would be safe for rabbits.

you really should see a vet, however if you are going to use the Revolution it is very important that the dosage be based on the wt of the bun and applied correctly 

I wouldn't use baby oil although I have heard of this in the past as a home remedy.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 9, 2010)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> A few days ago I noticed that Flurry has ear mites in one of her ears. I washed them out with baby oil. Today my mom bought ear cleaner from our local pet store. It's called I'm Rex ear cleanser for dogs and cats, has anyone heard of this before? Should I use it? Is there a better brand to buy from a pet store? Should I stick with using baby oil? Thanks for any advice!


one for sure cure,would be the exam,, ear cleaningtreatment and shot for-ear mites,fleas,stress mites,,etc.from a lagamorph specialist...lacking the funds you can opt to clean the ears yourself/-however-i do not recommend it,,and use revolution or advantage or the critters will reinfest//.these products are lethal insecticides-please read directions thoughly.//.ask the dvm which product overcounter best for cleaning ears and procedure due to the ears canals being straight down into the head...sincerely james waller:wave:


----------



## doggie0506 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice  Ill see if I can get her an appointment this weekend sometime. Until then I'll keep using the baby oil. Thanks again! Anyone else with suggestions are helpful.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Mineral Oil does wonders, I have always used it on my old bun's and other animals


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/62619/treating_ear_mites_in_rabbits.html?cat=53

Treatment for ear mites is fairly simple. There are several over the counter treatments that you can use, such as Rabbit RX or a cat ear mite treatment. You may also use any mineral based oil, such as baby oil or even vegetable oil. The oil will suffocate the mites and kill them.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2010)

The oil-based treatments are slow and not failsafe. The eggs may survive the "drowning" in oil, only to hatch later. In addition, applying a large amount of oil to the ear can mean that some gets deep in the ear canal, cutting off airflow to that part of the ear, and letting a bacterial infection develop. Treating ear mites with a larged amount of oil in a bunny's sensitive ears is just not a good idea.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> The oil-based treatments are slow and not failsafe. The eggs may survive the "drowning" in oil, only to hatch later. In addition, applying a large amount of oil to the ear can mean that some gets deep in the ear canal, cutting off airflow to that part of the ear, and letting a bacterial infection develop. Treating ear mites with a larged amount of oil in a bunny's sensitive ears is just not a good idea.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of information in the Library on ear mites... 

Ear Mites


----------



## doggie0506 (Jan 12, 2010)

So I've been using baby oil since (I know I should have bought it already) it's been a busy week and havnt gotten around to getting mineral oil yet . Anyway the baby oil seems to be helping and it dosnt look as red as it did before. Flurry dosnt seem to mind too much about having them cleaned out but isn't thrilled with the idea either, But she's been getting extra treats... So any more information is helpful! PS does anyone know the average price of a vet check with ear drops and having them cleaned out?(we might consider that)


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, the only thing that will trat this is revolution or advantage. A vet visit is $30-40 here, plus the cost of the drug, probably $10-$20.


----------



## doggie0506 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alright thanks  Like I said we have revolution left over from our dog when she was a puppy so that's not a problem. There's a vet that's recommended for rabbits about 15 minutes away from us. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2010)

When I treated Sweetie and Prince for ear mites, each had to have two shots of Ivermectin. It killed the eggs and ear mites. The rabbits have been free of ear mites since then.

The price here for a vet visit is $45 and the shot is $25!

So what I would do is if you can afford it, go to the vet and get the treatment for your rabbit.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 14, 2010)

wow my vet visits are 65 dollars! i am near DC! uggg


----------



## Flick (Jan 15, 2010)

Video about ear mites in rabbits, including vet exam, explanation, and treatment.

Click on "Ear Mites" below to go to video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare#p/u/7/MoZgnAE7LAY]Ear Mites[/ame]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 15, 2010)

Yikes that's about what it costs to go to the amazing vet school teaching hospital here. My regular vet is only about $30 for a visit.


----------



## doggie0506 (Jan 15, 2010)

Im not sure about vet prices here really. Funds are not an issue but by the sounds of it it can be anywhere from about 30$ all the way to about 80.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope Flurry gets better soon.

I have a silly question, can an indoor rabbit get ear mites?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe that indoor rabbits can get ear mites. Mine are indoor rabbits and they had ear mites. Before I moved to Erlands Point Apartments here in Bremerton, my rabbits got to play outside whenever it wasn't nasty out.

So yes, indoor rabbits can get ear mites.


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 17, 2010)

Couple of thoughts here. Oil based "treatments" are old school, ineffective and in some cases can lead to infections. Anything used in the ear ofa rabbit, especially with lops, should have a drying agent to prevent moisture from accumulating in the ear. The oil will sometimes suffocate the live mites but do nothing about the eggs. The best treatment for ear mites is a product called Acarexx. It is a type of modified Ivermectin. It is designed to penetrate the mite dirt and is effective long term....only one application needed.

Ecto-parasites can come into your home on greens or you. We bring many parasites inside on our shoes. Should you ever have a chance to go behind the scenes at a major zoo or aquarium....you either wear booties or walk thru a "bug rug" to control the transmittal of parasites. You get these parasites by walking thru grass that has been visited by infested wildlife....and regardless of what you think, it's a rare yard that doesn't have wildlife visiting especially at night.

Randy


----------

